# Low blood pressure after D&C?



## ceejie

Okay, I generally have low BP, especially if I am exercising/dieting/trying to lose weight. But since my D&C (12 days ago) my BP has been ridiculously low.

Actually, the day of my D&C the found that my BP was very low after the procedure. The nurse actually laughed and said something like "according to your blood pressure you're pretty much dead." Not exactly comforting. They had to keep rechecking it before the would allow me to leave.

Since I've been home I keep going to the drugstore to test it. I know those machines aren't that accurate, but I've been averaging about 94/54. I have been getting really dizzy, light headed, sensitive to bright lights and seeing stars on a few occasions. I would have gone to see my GP today, but her office was closed. And, having had low blood pressure issues before I know her usual advice is drink Gatorade, eat salty food, get lots of rest and don't drive...all of which I have been doing & it doesn't seem to be working (although I have been driving, I need to get to work!).

Has anyone else had an issue with this? I'm worried it may be a sign of a hematoma or excessive bleeding from the D&C (I have to say, I bled a lot, and I'm still spotting after 12 days). I will try to get into see my doc tomorrow, but was hoping maybe someone else had experience with this?


----------



## pink80

Hi Hun 

Sorry for your loss :hugs:Have you had your blood levels checked at all?? My story is a little different, in that I had to have an emergency erpc due to severe bleeding (after 2 attempts at medical miscarriage) but my blood pressure was really low and I was dizzy/lightheaded - I ended up having to have 4 units of blood transfused. 

Definitely think you should get checked - hope you fel better soon xx


----------



## kiki04

I know after mine on Thursday @16w6d my BP dropped very low but they said the anesthetic can do that and I haven't had mine checked since I was discharged but I feel fine now.


----------



## claus81

Ceejie,

I had a D&C on May 20th, I was 10 weeks pregnant too.. A few days later I checked my bp and it was 80/58 :s I was confused because I was taking antibiotics so I called my family doc and he said antibiotics does not cause low bp. I have an appt on thursday to see my Gyn... 

Have you been seen already?


----------



## ceejie

I just made an appointment to see my GP this afternoon....hopefully she know what's going on.

After a few days of just spotting I starting bleeding pretty heavily again last night, so maybe it's just excess blood loss....


----------

